# Druckpunktproblem bei Hope Mono Trial



## atom-dragon (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi

Hab glaub nen Problem mit meiner Bremse!
Ich kann die mit einem Finger bis zum Lenker drücken, sie bremst wohl aber der Druckpunkt ist so weich wie Käse!
Ist das Norm. ?
Also bremsen tut sie, auch Gut nur halt ich kann sie sehr sehr weit drücken sie findet einfach kein ende!

mfg


----------



## kingpin18 (24. Dezember 2006)

Dann versuche mal an der einstellschraube dran zu drehen ob sich was tut. Sie ist am hebel innen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Dezember 2006)

dir fehlt vermutlich ein bisschen Öl im ausgleichsbehälter...

hatte ich auch schonmal... ausgleichsbehälter wieder bis fast obenhin füllen deckel drauf und happy trial!


----------



## atom-dragon (25. Dezember 2006)

Ich schau morgen mal!
Weis einer was für Dot drinnen ist ?
auf dem Behälter steht 4 und 5.1, ich weis das man die mischen darf will aber Lieber immer das selbe!
Wen ich die Einstellschrauben drehe wird es wohl besser aber ich weis vielleicht wo es dran liegt!
Die Bremszange sieht nicht wirklich steif aus so wie die sich beim Bremsen "verbiegt(Jetzt nicht dauerhaft so wie nen Rahmen bei ner HS33)"


----------



## kingpin18 (25. Dezember 2006)

Dot 5.1


----------



## atom-dragon (25. Dezember 2006)

Jo, Danke!


----------



## Schevron (27. Dezember 2006)

hab ja nu auch ne hope und nu wollte ich fragen was ich zum entlüften bei der brauch. hab bisher immer nur maggs entlüftet, da brauchten man die schrauben für die schläuche. bei der hope sieht das fast so aus als könnte man untem am Bremssattel den entlüftungsschlauch einfach draufschieben, täuscht das? is da dann ein rückschlagventildrin und ich kann einfach drücken?

oben halt am ausgleichsbehälter absaugen, das is klar.


im prinzip: wie entlüfte ich ne Hope und was brauche ich dazu (DOT is klar)


----------



## konrad (27. Dezember 2006)

eigentlich musst du bei hope die bremsflüssigkeit von oben in den ausgleichsbehälter geben,dann unten die schraube öffnen,dann oben das DOT mit dem bremsgriff durch die leitung pumpen und dann die schraube unten wieder schließen-und das alles so lange,bis die leitung voll ist....

wie du siehst ist das ziemlich kompliziert....

als ich meine hintere hope gemacht hab,habe ich ich sie wie ein magura befüllt-unten die schraube raus-der maguraanschluss passt da sogar rein vom gewinde!dann die ganze pampe von unne nach obbe durchgedrückt und alles wieder zu machen.

!!pass auf,dass du das DOT 5.1 nicht in die augen bekommst!!
ansonsten hatte ich das zeug zum schluss auch überall kleben,war aber net weiter schlimm!

noch zu beachten,wie bei jeden entlüften-beläge raus und kolben sichern!


----------



## Schevron (27. Dezember 2006)

k, thx
dann schau ich mal das ich mir ev heut noch DOT besorge.


----------



## jockie (27. Dezember 2006)

Lies auch mal hier: http://www.downhill-board.com/showpost.php?p=104296&postcount=7

Das DOT löst übrigens Lacke (Pulverbeschichtung usw.), also vorsichtig sein wodran du kommst! Eloxal macht das Zeug nix aus.
Kriegst DOT 5.1 übrigens auch günstig im Motorradzubehörhandel. Z.B. im Louis am Eck in T6, gegenüber dem Nationaltheater.


----------



## atom-dragon (27. Dezember 2006)

Also meine Hope mono trial ist wohl undicht!
Hab Jan jetzt mal geschrieben wie ich schnell Ersatz kriegen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (28. Dezember 2006)

das is ein bild vom Deckel vom Ausgleichsbehälter. die kerbe im metall scheint ja gewollt zu sein, wozu is die (ablauf?) das das gummi da so verändert ist, ist das normal?


dann geben beide hebel komische blasige/quutschende geräusche vonsich wenn man dran zieht. läuft aber kein DOT raus. is das auch normal?


----------



## atom-dragon (28. Dezember 2006)

Nee!!
AM besten bevor du entlüftest läst du die beläge etwas nachstelen am besten etwas viel ^^
Später wen fertig entlüftet hängst du die bremse irgendwo auf damit die luft nach oben in den hebel kann (Den auf jedenfal denke ich das ist entlüfte bei ner HOPE müll)
Und nach ne stunde oder so stelst du die beläge zurük und oben kommt schon etwas Luft und Dot raus!
Aber meine ist leider trozdem dulle ^^


----------



## Wast (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

also die Kerbe ist gewollt, damit der Ausgleichsbehälter ein wenig Luft ziehen kann wenn er ausgleicht... Ich weis hört sich doof an ist aber so.
Beim entlüften gehe ich folgendermaßen vor: unten Spritze mit Schlauch dran und dann Hebel aufschrauben. Danach pumpen, pumpen und nochmals pumpen. Immer etwas Dot nachfüllen bis unten der neue Dot rauskommt. Nun noch Beläge auseinanderdrücken, Deckel zusammenschrauben und Spritze abnehmen. feddisch!
Wenn man dies alles vorsichtig macht hat man auch keine Spritzer verteilt im Keller. Sicherheitsbrille sollte aber bei Dot immer getragen werden!!!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Schevron (10. Januar 2007)

was ich die ganze zeit noch mal fragen wollte. Warum kann man eigentlich den kolbendeckel abschrauben. bzw verkauft der jan sogar ein extra tool dafür. (is ja fast als ob das was wäre was man regelmäßig macht/machen sollte) ansich doch nur wenn man mal dichtungen wechseln will oder? oder gibts noch andere gründe?


weiß jemand wie die hope mit anderen scheiben funzt? hab hier noch Marta SL scheiben (die ganz dünnen gewellten) würde die mal als ersatz vorhalten. geht das oder taugen die nix für die hope?


----------



## atom-dragon (10. Januar 2007)

Hatte schon zum Test ne Marta scheibe dran:
Bremst nicht wirklich, war. weil die Reibfläche von der Marta einfach zu kleine ist!
(Marta: 14mm, Hope 20mm wen ich mich recht entsinne)
Wie Gut funzt bei dir die Bremse ?
Also meine will irgendwie noch nicht so ganz!


----------



## Schevron (10. Januar 2007)

kann ich dir in den nächsten tagen sagen. hab sie noch nicht fertig eingefahren. bisher is der druckpunkt noch bißl weich. mal schaun ob da noch bißl luft drin is. werd ich mal schaun wenn ich nach dem einfahren nicht zufrieden bin.
bisher is sie aber ok. bin davor die hope vom sebo gefahren am baugleichen rad -> TOP. wenn meine genauso wird bin ich happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (10. Januar 2007)

Eine Fläche wird in mm² angegeben, aber die meintest du sicher.
Und wenn ja, müsste die kleinere Reibfläche doch mehr Reibung also mehr Bremswirkung hervorrufen?

BTW: Hab die Schrauben vom Deckel ziemlich zugeknallt, weils eben auch durch die Kerbe und zum Teil auch am Rest vom Deckel rausgesabbert hat.

Woran erkenne ich wie stark ich zuschrauben muss?


----------



## jockie (10. Januar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> kann ich dir in den nächsten tagen sagen. hab sie noch nicht fertig eingefahren. bisher is der druckpunkt noch bißl weich. mal schaun ob da noch bißl luft drin is. werd ich mal schaun wenn ich nach dem einfahren nicht zufrieden bin.
> bisher is sie aber ok. bin davor die hope vom sebo gefahren am baugleichen rad -> TOP. wenn meine genauso wird bin ich happy


Dann ist sie noch nicht richtig eingefahren. Der Druckpunkt wird besser. Heiligenstein in HD eignet sich prima zum Einfahren. Kumpel, der's Auto dann runterfährt, mitnehmen und 2-3x runterheizen. Für die hintere Bremse musste ich aber wirklich den halben Berg runter bis sie heiß genug wurde, dass es beim Abschrecken schön gedampft hat. Po übers HRs, damit genug Last drauf ist, und mitschleifen lassen (Bremsgeräusch).



Schevron schrieb:


> was ich die ganze zeit noch mal fragen wollte. Warum kann man eigentlich den kolbendeckel abschrauben. bzw verkauft der jan sogar ein extra tool dafür. (is ja fast als ob das was wäre was man regelmäßig macht/machen sollte) ansich doch nur wenn man mal dichtungen wechseln will oder? oder gibts noch andere gründe?


Glaube, das ist nur zum Pimpen. Die Dichtungen sollten schon lange genug halten  



ph1L schrieb:


> Eine Fläche wird in mm² angegeben, aber die meintest du sicher.
> Und wenn ja, müsste die kleinere Reibfläche doch mehr Reibung also mehr Bremswirkung hervorrufen?
> 
> BTW: Hab die Schrauben vom Deckel ziemlich zugeknallt, weils eben auch durch die Kerbe und zum Teil auch am Rest vom Deckel rausgesabbert hat.
> ...


Da im Handbuch der Bremse bei den Drehmomentangaben keine für den Deckel steht:

 Ist 'ne Gravierung mit "xy Nm" auf dem Tool?
  Gravierung auf dem Deckel?
  Ein Handbuch beim Tool dabei?
  Hope anmailen/anrufen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Januar 2007)

soo jungs

also meine tipps

erstens mal nicht dot5.1 und dot4 mischen!!!
die bremse  verträgt beides, aber nur pur

dann wegem entlüfften
also ich hab oben immer nur nachgefüllt
und den rest gelassen wie  is.
un des das oben aus m deckel als siffe rauskommt is normal
und deswegen sollt ma sich keine gedanken machen un den deckel net so fest zu haun, sonst reist ihr die schrauben ab oder macht sie rund!

dann zum tool zum deckel vom bremssattel zu schrauben.
also an meiner ersten hope hat sich dieser4 deckel gelöst un mir hat die bremsflüssigkeit bremsbeläge und scheibe versifft

also immer beobachten und wenns rausdrückt nachziehen.
geht auch mit ner segeringzange oder ähnlichem.

also net so viele gedanken machen, lieber mehr fahren desm hilft bei der hope am meisten.

gruß sebo


----------



## Schevron (11. Januar 2007)

nur noch mal zur absicherung.

Hope befüllt ab werk mit 5.1 oder?!

ansonsten werd ich mal schaun wies mim einbremsen klappt. ansonsten mach ich noch nen versuch mit dem laufband von meinem Vater. Rad drauf und bremse schleifen lassen. brauch man keinen berg, kann das so lange machen wie man will und im warmen is man auch noch.
man sollte allerdings aufpassen. hab meine Marta so mal zum rauchen gebracht


----------



## florianwagner (7. Februar 2007)

hi, ich hab zur zeit probleme mit meiner hope und zwar ist der druckpunkt nicht so prikelnd und wenn ich den hebel zieh knackt es kurz bevor der hebel voll gezogen ist. die scheibe läuft auch nicht mittig in bremszylinder, aber die bremsbacken stehen auf beiden seiten genauso weit weg?
hatte jemand schon mal das problem mit dem knaksenden hebel?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. Februar 2007)

das knacken kommt daher, weil der eine Kolben nicht rauskommt!!!! Und das knacken singnalisiert dir das er sich frei knackt... und knackt und knackt  das passiert immer wieder wenn das rad ne weile steht...


----------



## florianwagner (7. Februar 2007)

kann man dagegen was machen, oder muss ich damit leben???


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Februar 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> kann man dagegen was machen, oder muss ich damit leben???



Du darfst das Rad net so lang stehn lassen und musst öfters fahrn gehn  Ne mal im Ernst, das verschwindet nach ner Zeit so wars jedenfalls bei mir .


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (7. Februar 2007)

also ich hatte des auch mal an meinem mtb

hab dann des vr ausgebaut
die bremsbeläge raus 

dann den einen kolben mit ner zange angehalten damit er net ausfährt und den anderen mit dem bremshelb ausgefahren (bremse gezogen)

jetzt den kolben wieder in den bremssatel drücken und des gleiche mit m anderen.

dadurch das sich die kolben mal richtig bewegt hatten gieng s dann wieder.

wenn net schaun das der bremssatel gerade sitzt und die bremsbeläge gleichmäßig abgenutzt sind.
dann dürfte sich auch nix verkannten.

gruß


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Februar 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> also ich hatte des auch mal an meinem mtb
> 
> hab dann des vr ausgebaut
> die bremsbeläge raus
> ...



Jo das kommt manchmal auch davon das die Dichtungsgummis bei der Hope bißl aufquillen weil halt Dot 5 drin ist und das halt auch bißl die Dichtungen reizt. Dadurch kann es passieren das die Kolben verkanten bzw. mal net zurückfahren . Bei mir ist das nach dem Belagswechsel passiert. Hab die Bremse dann mal wieder richtig eigefahren und den Hebel öfters betätigt und dann ging nach er Weile wieder alles  Schiefer Bremssattel kann natürlich auch ne Ursache sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (8. Februar 2007)

habt ihr das eigentlich auch an den hopes das man nachdem die bremse schon recht gut zu macht, man den hebel noch richtig weit weiterziehen kann?
also sich das ganze son bißl schwammig anfühlt. is original befüllt, hab auch schon mal geschaut ob bei offenem ausgleichsbehälterdeckel und bremshebelziehen luft von unten kommt, tuts aber net. hab auch schon DOT nachgefüllt das der behälter randvoll ist. hab aber auch net wirklich was gebracht.

oder is das bei der hope einfach normal das die vom gefühl son bißl schwammig is?
Erinner mich nimmer so genau an die hope vom Sebo, als ich die gefahren bin.

Nochmal was anderes. nachdem ich mir, weiß net wo; ich nehm an bei nem sidehop, die vordere scheibe bißl verbogen hab wollte ich mal fragen was für andere scheiben ihr schon an ner hope gefahren seid und was die taugen. leider sind die orig. hope scheiben ja nicht grade ein schnäppchen. zb die wave luise discs von magura, hayes scheiben usw.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Februar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> habt ihr das eigentlich auch an den hopes das man nachdem die bremse schon recht gut zu macht, man den hebel noch richtig weit weiterziehen kann?
> also sich das ganze son bißl schwammig anfühlt. is original befüllt, hab auch schon mal geschaut ob bei offenem ausgleichsbehälterdeckel und bremshebelziehen luft von unten kommt, tuts aber net. hab auch schon DOT nachgefüllt das der behälter randvoll ist. hab aber auch net wirklich was gebracht.
> 
> oder is das bei der hope einfach normal das die vom gefühl son bißl schwammig is?
> ...



Die orginalen Hopenscheiben lassen wirklich etwas bescheiden biegen keine Ahnung warum es wird wohl am Material ( is alles bißl sehr weich) liegen weil die Hayes scheiben genauso aussehn und diese lassen sich wirklich besser biegen. Was ich noch empfehlen kann sind die Try all Scheiben. Bin mit meiner schon öfters mal bißl derb aufgesetzt und viel war da eigentlich net passiert und die Teile lassen sich perfekt zurückbiegen.


----------



## Schevron (8. Februar 2007)

k, danke schon mal. primär war die Fragen auf die Bremsleistung mit anderen scheiben bezogen.

Bzw die Tryall scheibe is ja noch schlimmmer mim Preis ;-)


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Februar 2009)

Thema rauskram....

ich habe einen MEGA weichen druckpunkt bzw. wandert er, habe nun den rahmen planfräsen lassen und benutze auch die plan unterlegscheiben.

Wenn ich am heben pumpe, wandern die beläge zur scheibe und es entsteht auch ein akzeptabler druckpunkt, doch nach 3-5sekunden bewegt such nur der eine Kolben komplett in die ausgangsstellung(man kann mit dem blosen auge zusehen)...

woran kann das liegen ?

danke


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Februar 2009)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner. Ich hab sie zerlegt und die Kolben mal sauber gemacht. Dann war es wieder erträglich.

Vielleicht haste auch irgendwoe eine kleine Luftblase im System (?)


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Februar 2009)

also ich habe die alten kolben rausgeschmissen und neue gedreht (natürlich auch mit magnet und so)
noch einen satz neue dichtungen dazu und die läuft wieder wie sau.

bei so einer high-performance bremse muss es wohl mal sein ne komplette wartung durch zu führen.

ruhig mal zerlegen und dann schauen wie es ist.


----------

